# What's the difference between "___ ister misin" and "___ istiyor musun"?



## JGIC

It seems to me that "___ ister misin" is more along the lines of "would you like to ___" and "___ istiyor musun" means something like "do you want to ___", but I can't tell.


----------



## PorFavorDama

Someone has already asked a similar question. Please refer to bir pizza ısıtıyorsunuz/istersiniz


----------



## JGIC

Thanks!  That explains it.  Is there any subtle difference if I make an offer to do something in the future?  For example, I want to invite a friend to meet up tomorrow.  Is there any small difference in meaning between these phrases?

Yarın buluşmak istiyor musun?
Yarın buluşmak ister misin?


----------



## PorFavorDama

There isn't any difference.


----------



## JGIC

Ah, thanks!


----------



## CHovek

"Yarın buluşmak ister misin?" is more of hypothetical state while the former{istiyor musun} is a question preceded by a offer, talk etc...


----------



## SezinS

There's a subtle difference. 
We use both in daily conversations for the same purpose, so the difference has become almost invisible. 
But i'll try to explain... In Turkish, *'you'* refers both *sen (informal*) and _*siz*_* (formal)*. 
For both case:
a) *In an informal speech*, ('you' refers to_ sen_), *both tenses* refer to the *same meaning* and almost have the* same tone*. But 'ister misin' is a tiny bit more polite and cool way of asking.
b) *In a formal speech*, ('you' refers to _siz_), we better prefer simple present tense (_ister misin_).
    ex: When a secretary relays a statement of his/her boss to you, she says: "_Ahmet Bey görüşmek sizinle isterler._" You see? "_Ahmet Bey sizinle görüşmek istiyor_" sounds like 'he wants it right now and sounds unpolite.

With my best regards


----------

